

Why You Must Be The Salesperson… Not Sales Manager… Of Your Startup - jamesclouser
http://www.jamesclouser.com/why-you-must-be-the-salesperson-not-sales-manager-of-your-startup/

======
OptimusSubprime
Solid advice all around. Most techies are scared of selling because they don't
understand exactly what "sales" is. You're going to be awesome at sales
precisely because you're not a stereotypical salesman.

Sales is getting out there, listening to customers' problems and then helping
troubleshoot those problems. Sound like something an engineer might be good
at? The "get money" thing is actually the easiest part. It comes naturally,
almost as an afterthought, if the customer recognizes that you can genuinely
solve a problem for him.

